# Probleme mit Coleman Sportster Benzinkocher



## Fassl (19. Februar 2012)

hi

Hab volgentes Problem mit meinem Kocher:
Ich hab jetzt schon den zweiten Kocher, der erste wurde nach 2 mal Kochen kaputt wurde dann ausgetauscht von der Firma Colemen!

Den neuen hab ich dann vielleicht 3mal verwendet und was soll ich sagen geht nicht mehr :c

Ich hab ihn vollgetankt mit Super von der Tanke und Pumpe den Druck rein aber oben wo man anzündet kommt nix mehr raus man hört auch nicht zischen oder so.

Wer kennt sich aus und kann mir sagen an was das liegt?


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Coleman Sportster Benzinkocher*

- Pumpst Du genug Druck rein? (Ventil dabei geschlossen?)
- schließt der Tankdeckel vernünftig? (Dichtung ok bzw Zischt es beim Öffnen?)
- ist das Ventil gangbar?


----------



## Fassl (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Coleman Sportster Benzinkocher*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> - Pumpst Du genug Druck rein? (Ventil dabei geschlossen?)
> - schließt der Tankdeckel vernünftig? (Dichtung ok bzw Zischt es beim Öffnen?)
> - ist das Ventil gangbar?



Ja ich pumpe genug druck rein!
Ja der Tankdeckel schließt vernünftig und es zischt beim öffnen!

Ventil wo man die Flame einstellt geht auch auf und zu! aber da zischt dann oben nichts


----------



## wallerangler (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Coleman Sportster Benzinkocher*

Da wird die Düse zu sein . das kommt bei Benzin Kochern oft vor deshalb habe ich mir schon vor Jahren einen MSR Kocher genommen und diesen mit einer Schütteldüse ausgestattet.


----------



## Matchfischer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Coleman Sportster Benzinkocher*

Hab den MSR Whisperlite international und bin damit total gut zufrieden. Hatte davor aber auch nen Coleman Sportster der mir aber nach etwa 2,5 kaputtgegangen ist. Da is die Naht zwischen Tank und Brennelement gebrochen und die Reperatur hätte über 50 € gekostet. Hab mir dann den MSR gehohlt. Hab zwar jetzt nen Problem das bei der Pumpe was abgebrochen ist (die is echt net so doll alles Kunstoff) aber bekomme auf Garantie ne neue. Bis auf die Pumpe is das Ding echt gut.


----------



## Fassl (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Coleman Sportster Benzinkocher*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Da wird die Düse zu sein . das kommt bei Benzin Kochern oft vor deshalb habe ich mir schon vor Jahren einen MSR Kocher genommen und diesen mit einer Schütteldüse ausgestattet.




Kann man die Düse selber wieder reinigen und wie mach ich das am besten|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Coleman Sportster Benzinkocher*

http://www.coleman.eu/DE/p-25931-ez-unleaded-sportster-ii.aspx#

Auseinanderbasteln und die Teile vorsichtig mit Benzin waschen (Pinsel und fusselfreie Lappen).
Superbleifrei rußt leider extrem in Lampen und Kochern, weshalb ich nur noch Waschbenzin verwende (nicht ganz so rein wie Coleman Fuel aber sauberer als Super).
Mit Normalbenzin gab es aufgrund anderer (oder fehlender) Additive weniger Rußbildung.


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Coleman Sportster Benzinkocher*

Ließ Dich mal in Foren ein, wo Leute die gute alte Petromax Lampe betreiben.
Dein Kocher ist im Prinzip nichts anderes.

Von Bundeswehrzeiten kenne ich die Probleme mit den Petromax Lampen noch. Sie brannten nur so gut, wie auch ihr Wartungszustand war.
Regelmäßiges Reinigen und erneuern der Dichtungen war Pflicht.

Mach am besten, wie von Franky beschrieben. Evtl. steigst auf den Coleman-Sprit um.
..... und immer schön pflegen und reinigen.


----------



## Fassl (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Coleman Sportster Benzinkocher*

Ja super das wenn ich vorher gewußt hätte ich will mit dem Ding günstig kochen und nicht mehr warten als kochen!

Wer kann mir nen Tip zu anderen kochern sagen mir ist wichtig das der sprit oder gas günstig ist


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Probleme mit Coleman Sportster Benzinkocher*

Billig ist weder Gas noch Sprit - und warten musst Du diese Kocher ebenfalls grundsätzlich.
Wenn Du mit Bezin kochen möchtest, um von Gaskartuschen unabhängig zu sein, empfehle ich definitiv von MSR den Whisperlite oder  die Dragonfly (hab ich).
Mit Coleman-Kochern habe ich zwar selbst keine Erfahrungen machen können, da mir bereits im (Fach)geschäft davon abgeraten wurde. Die Gründe sind Dir bekannt...  Das einzige, was von Coleman problemarm funktioniert, sind die Laternen. Warum auch immer...
Gaskocher sind zwar nicht so wartungsanfällig wie Bezinkocher, da die Verbrennung nahezu rückstandsfrei erfolgt, aber die Kartuschen sind im Verhältnis zum Sprit um einiges teurer und im Gegensatz zu Benzinflaschen nicht nachfüllbar. 
Ganz die Finger lassen würde ich da von Kochern mit Stechkartuschen. Die Dichtung ist im Zweifel alles andere als Zuverlässig. Die Schraubkartuschen sind zwar auch nicht unbedingt "vertrauenswürdig", aber wesentlich besser als die Stechdinger! Proprietäre Anschlüsse à la Campinggaz würden bei mir aufgrund der Abhängigkeit von diesem Anbieter nicht in Frage kommen.
Da sind Kocher von Trangia, Primus oder Optimus schon wesentlich besser - welcher ist da dann nur eine Frage vom Geldbeutel (19 - 159 €  ) Meine Favoriten: Trangia http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=111520&GTID=a235fb8e8fb188df3843d4b1f4d3f96da32
oder Primus http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=136836&k_id=1203&hot=0


----------

